# Best Company for Opaque White Transfers



## maximumsp (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm looking for opinions on which company sells the most opaque white plastisol transfers. And I will explain why.

Application: We are going to be printing on black mesh shorts for a school's gym uniforms. The want black shorts with a white logo.
The white logo is a little cat paw (they are the Panthers) with a 2" by 4" rectangle underneath.
The rectangle is a "name tag" where the kids can write their name, so their shorts don't end up going home with some one else.

Would plastisol transfers work for this? We used to screen print these and actually print them 2 or 3 times, but lately we've been wanting to 
use our heat press to save on time.

If not plastisol would vinyl be better? I just think maybe they couldn't write their names on vinyl.


----------

